# مـــش قـــادر أبـــــطــل شتيمـــــــــة....!!!!!



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

*علاج الشتيمة:*

:download:

تحتاج الشتيمة فى علاجها إلى *أقتناع فكرى بخطأها *وقبحها وأثرها السئ , والى حياة روحية عامة يحياها الإنسان.

*فالشتيمة* كثيرآ ما تصدر من إنفعال غضبى , ومقابلتها بشتيمة مماثلة, يزيد هوة الخلاف وحدة البغضة بين المتشاتمين .
 أنها *كالنار* التى تزداد إشتعالآ وترتفع ألسنتها كلما ألقى إليها وقود جديد.

فحينما تواجه بالشتيمة قابلها *بالوداعة والهدوء *, فهما كالماء التى تطفئ النيران المتأججة . تشبه بمعلمك ,فتطفئ " الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب , والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط " ( أم 15 : 1 ).

واذا استطعت أن تضبط ذاتك فى موقف اهانة أو شتيمة وجهت اليك , *فلا تصغر نفسك فى عينيك ولا تعتبر ذلك ضعفآ ومذلة , بل عن قوة ونصرة ,* فالحكيم يقول:

" البطئ  الغضب خير من الجبار , ومالك روحه خير ممن يأخذ مدينة " ( أم 16 : 32 ).

وكعلاج الشتيمة يتطلب الأمر *حياة روحية عامة* ...
لان الشتيمة ليست خطية قائمة بذاتها , وإلا لهان الأمر, ولا مكن الجهاد ضدها , لكنها تعبير عن خطايا أخرى كالغضب الذى هو بدوره مظهر لاوجاع أخرى كامنة فى الانسان كالحقد والحسد والبغضة...الخ , وهذه الأخرى صادرة عن قلة الحب .ولذا علينا أن نعالج الداء من أساسه.

أما اذا كانت *الشتيمة من النوع الذى تعود عليه *اللسان وأصبحت  ترد فى سياق الحديث المألوف , *فالأمر يتطلب تدقيقآ ومحاسبة النفس مساء كل يوم , كنوع من التدريب على ضبط اللسان ضد هذه الخطية.*
هذا اذا كان الانسان يجاهد من أجل حياة روحية مقدسة.


وكأمور تساعد على الاقلاع عن هذه الخطية,
*الصلاة الى الله والطلبة من أجل هذا الامر *, لكى يعطى الرب المعونة اللازمة . وعلى الانسان المهزوم من هذه الناحية أن يدرس الظروف التى يرتكب فيها مثل هذه الخطية , حتى اذا ما اقتربت هذه الظروف انتبه الى الحتراس من هذه الخطايا .
كان يلاحظ مثلآ أنه يشتم حين يمزح مع اخوانه , أو حين يمزحون معه مستعملين الشتيمة , فينزلق الى استعمالها .

وحينئذ يبدى اهتمامآ خاصآ بهذه المواقف.
ولاشك انه عن طريق محاسبة نفسه وتدريبها سيصل فى النهاية - بنعمة الله - الى الاقلاع عنها, *واحلال الكلمات الجيدة محلها.
*
:download:

المرجع:
ملخص من كتاب:
*بستـــــــان الـــــروح
الجزء الأول*
*لمثلث الرحمات
نيافة الأنبا يـــوأنس *
​


----------



## zezza (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييير اخويا على الموضوع الجميل 
"" مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينة "" المفروض نضبط انفعالتنا لما نضايق و نكون مثال للمسيح
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

*نصائح رائعه ومهمه شكرا ليكم*


----------

